# Miami (1-1) at Philadelphia (2-0) Game Info: 2:00 pm EST Sun Nov 5, 2006



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Miami (1-1) at Philadelphia (2-0) 

Preview

Game Info: 2:00 pm EST Sun Nov 5, 2006


By KATE HEDLIN, STATS Writer

The Miami Heat easily put an ugly season-opening loss behind them in their second game. The Philadelphia 76ers, meanwhile, seem determined to make a disappointing 2005-06 season a distant memory. 

The teams meet Sunday at the Wachovia Center in Miami's first road game of the season. 

The Heat (1-1) rebounded from their 42-point loss to Chicago Bulls on Tuesday with a 91-85 win over New Jersey on Friday night. Shaquille O'Neal, who managed just seven points and five rebounds against the Bulls, had 21 points and nine boards for Miami, while Dwyane Wade added 17 points and five assists. 

Miami led by only two with less than two minutes left, but the Heat held on, getting five points on free throws from Udonis Haslem and Gary Payton in the final minute. 

"We didn't perform the way we wanted to," Wade said, "but this team always responds." 

After Tuesday's blowout, Miami performed much better on both ends of the court. The Heat held the Nets to 39.0 percent shooting from the floor and outscored them 46-28 in the paint. 

Miami avoided becoming the sixth defending NBA champion to start 0-2. 

"Bad things that happen to us," O'Neal said, "will only make us stronger." 

The 76ers (2-0) are hoping the same is true for them. Philadelphia finished last season 38-44, but can open a season with three consecutive wins for the first time since the 2000-01, when it won its first 10 games. 

The 76ers went on to face the Lakers in the NBA Finals that season. Since then, they haven't won more than 48 games. 

Allen Iverson, averaging 27.0 points per game in his career against the Heat, said it's too early to believe Philadelphia has made a complete turnaround from last season. 

"It is only the second game," he said. "We have 80 more to go. We have to approach each game like we approached this one. We believe in each other more and we are buckling down on defense when we have to. ... Overall, we are a better team than we were last year." 

Iverson scored 39 points, including a runner with 2.2 seconds left, to lift Philadelphia to a 105-103 victory over the Magic on Friday. His winning shot came after Orlando's Grant Hill tied it with 12 seconds remaining. 

Orlando outrebounded Philadelphia 44-22 and the Sixers were outscored 48-26 in the paint, but they countered with 56.1 percent shooting from the floor and forced 23 turnovers. 

"I think it was a big road win," said Andre Iguodala, who scored 11 points. "This win lets us know that we can compete with some of the better teams in the East." 

The Heat swept the three-game season series with Philadelphia last season, including a 104-85 victory April 14 that gave them home-court advantage for the first two rounds of the playoffs. The Sixers, however, have won nine of the last 11 meetings at the Wachovia Center.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

My Wife is a Heat Maniac. So we will have an epic battle in the living room at 2:00. I pick the Sixers by 4

106 - 102 SIXERS

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: 

(3-0) Undefeated


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I always hate when they schedule games to conflict with football. I mean the Eagles don't play, but still.. maybe I can record it and watch it tonight.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

7:05 1st quater

11 - 5 Sixers

The offense is looking good. Iverson is scorching again. A.I. hits a 3 then a 2.....A.I. has 7

Dalambert had a nice block on Mourning.

Iggy in early foul trouble he has 2....I hate he's guarding Walker


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

6:00 1st

13 - 13

Looks like we are gonna be fighting with the refs today :curse: . :curse: A.I. gets mugged going to the basket. :curse: no call. He screams at the ref. Technical Foul. Then on the next play no one touches Mourning on a dunk and a foul is called on Korver. JUST BS :curse:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Ai is just playing really good basketball. Could this be another MVP year


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

end of the 1st

29 - 26 Heat

Sixers are playing good basketball. I wish more of the posters had the nba pass, so you can see how much better we look. Even though we are down we are still playing good ball. I know Beez is going crazy because he should be there at the game....... Korver's J is just bannanas :banana:


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

6:52 2nd

42 - 39 Sixers

JUST PLAYING OUTSTANDING BASKETBALL!!!!!! ON BOTH SIDES OF THE FLOOR :banana: :banana:


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

33.3 3rd 

74 - 71 SIXERS

KORVER STROKES A LONG 3. THEN AI STEALS THE BALL AND PASSES TO IGGY FOR A DUNK AND WAS FOULED. HITS THE FREE THROW. WE WERE DOWN BY as many as 11.

76-71 Sixers
UPDATE KORVER JUST STROCKED ANOTHER JAY :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: 

KORVER IS SHOOTING THE BALL LIKE A FREAKSHOW THIS SEASON


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

10:11 4th

84-75 Sixers 


IGGY HITS A 3 AND WE ARE CLICKING ON ALL CYLINDERS. :banana: :banana: 

ME: :biggrin: 
MY WIFE :curse:


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

5:04 4TH

97 - 83 SIXERS

IGGY WITH A NICE ASSIST TO HUNTER FOR A DUNK....IVERSON IS FOULED AND WILL BE AT THE LINE AFTER THE COMMERCIAL BREAK.... GUYS WE ARE LOOKING DAMN GOOD....

3-0 LIKE I SAID AT THE START OF THE GAME...ROUTE WE ARE STILL UNDEFEATED :banana: 

....Defense is on point to :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Griddy (Oct 16, 2006)

lol.
Antoine Walker wont go away.


----------



## Griddy (Oct 16, 2006)

I'm glad Steven Hunter was there to make up for the stupid decision makin' plays by Dalemberts confused ***,lol


----------



## Griddy (Oct 16, 2006)

3-0.

only undefeated team in the East.

EArly. but lovely


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Although it sucks you guys won, great game. I lost money on this


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Griddy said:


> I'm glad Steven Hunter was there to make up for the stupid decision makin' plays by Dalemberts confused ***,lol



What are you talking about?????


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Yeah I watched this one with a smile on my face. We're playing better team ball then we were last year. The group is playing much more cohesively and far less disjointed.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

AI was much more like a true point guard today, he didn't force and whenever your leader doesn't force the action, it's a good sign.


----------



## AIFAN3 (Sep 17, 2005)

I wonder at what age does AI start to decline?


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

RedsDrunk said:


> Yeah I watched this one with a smile on my face. We're playing better team ball then we were last year. The group is playing much more cohesively and far less disjointed.



4 SHO :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Griddy (Oct 16, 2006)

DieSlow69 said:


> What are you talking about?????



Dalembert at times gets outta control offensively.

He tries to do things that he knows he can't do.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Griddy said:


> Dalembert at times gets outta control offensively.
> 
> He tries to do things that he knows he can't do.



Yeah I did see that at times....But he played an alright game...I mean his stats weren't the best but he played a good game


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

AIFAN3 said:


> I wonder at what age does AI start to decline?


Everybody expected him to have already slowed down by now. The man is a freak of nature, what he is doing isn't natural. I don't know what to expect from him anymore, but whatever he does I won't be surprised.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

This is completely awesome. I can now go to sleep in peace.


----------



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

The guy really is a freak of nature....they should do some testing on him or something. Anyways, keep it up boys, I wanna see you in the playoffs this year!


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

AIFAN3 said:


> I wonder at what age does AI start to decline?


He's a warrior. Truly amazing underrated player. A player of his type and caliber would not decline that easy, and you can never predict when it will happen.


----------



## bostonwr (Oct 15, 2006)

AIFAN3 said:


> I wonder at what age does AI start to decline?



I predict he will start to decline at age 45, finally hang it up at age 49.


WOW, can't believe we're 3-0.


----------



## Griddy (Oct 16, 2006)

DieSlow69 said:


> Yeah I did see that at times....But he played an alright game...I mean his stats weren't the best but he played a good game



yeah dalembert is doin great this season.
i love the defensive presence.

i just think once he learns offensively to let the ball come to him instead of tryin to make those plays himself... that lil improvement will make him MUCH better.


its like for every good thing he does, he does somethin to mess it up,lol.

that's why coach cheeks had hunter in most of the game


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Nice win.

Didn't get to see it, but it's impressive especially considering last year they struggled Vs the Heat when Shaq was out.


----------

